# The "Ghost BUCK"



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

Finally after 20 days of trail camera pics all night pics.I got this 170s class BUCK on November 10th at 810am .He was about to crush my BUCK decoy when I shot him at 12yrs.Thanks to Frank Justice and my family who allowed me to chase my dreams.I finally got the deer I was hunting.This is my best deer to date.13 scorable points but is basic 6 by 5


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

A real hog there!! Congrats


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow! That's a GREAT deer man! I bet your heart was racing


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A deer of a lifetime. 

Congrats to ya.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Dang! Nice Buck!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

really nice deer good job


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome Job!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on a deer of a lifetime. would like to hear a little more about your hunt.
sherman


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Damn thats a monster!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it ! The experience of shooting a monster over a decoy is one of the most exciting hunts in the woods. Congrats.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

9Left said:


> Wow! That's a GREAT deer man! I bet your heart was racing


It was thanks,Gary


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Great deer


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

Here is a couple trail photos I had.He showed up every couple day's all of October.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow. congrats.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow Great Buck.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

SKRAMER said:


> Wow Great Buck.


Thanks


----------

